# HUGE ABT s



## seboke (May 19, 2008)

Seems I can't go to the grocery for a jug o' milk these days without giving the entire meat section a thorough inspection. Most times I'll peek at the basket of jalaps on the way by. Check out these monsters! 

The single one on the right is the 3-incher I normally find.


The stuffing, clockwise from the left: crab claw meat, spinach, green onions, JD sausage, and shrimp, with garlic and mushrooms pulling up the center.


Cowgirl gets the credit for these pepper racks. She used bricks to prop the skewers on. Had no bricks, so to the garage to find some 2x4 scraps. Spied my rib racks on top of the garage fridge, said, "hmmmmm?"


The rib racks worked great! The weight of these fat boys put a big sag in the skewer. The racks kept the center supported. The finished ABT s: 
Shrimp/garlic/green onion/cream cheese (6)
Crab/garlic/green onion/cream cheese (6)
Sausage/cream cheese/4-cheese blend (3)
Mushroom/spinach/green onion/garlic/cream cheese (3)


They turned out awesome, but were just too big to easily eat as a snack! Had to cut them into boat halves


----------



## shellbellc (May 19, 2008)

great looking q-view!!!I was going to make abt's yesterday but the store didn't have any japs!!!


----------



## cowgirl (May 19, 2008)

Dang, that looks good Seboke!
Love the fillings you used.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 19, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM ABT'S. My favorite. And mighty fine looking ones at that. Great work. NOW PASS ONE OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!!
Andy.


----------



## blacklab (May 19, 2008)

Those are great looking, they were good to I bet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have had the same problem with oversized jalapeno's. What I decided to to was cut them in half, not length wise. Which makes them a more edible size. They still don't fit the pepper rack cause their to fat. But they'll fit the wing rack, I hope. Thanks for the idea


----------



## master_dman (May 19, 2008)

How long did you smoke them?  Normal temp of 225 I'll assume?


----------



## seboke (May 19, 2008)

Went for about 2 hours at 225-240.  Didn't precook the bacon, expected it to take longer to get the thicker walls of the peppers done than for the peppers I'm used to.


----------



## coyote (May 19, 2008)

were those Japs Hot or mild?? they looked geat.


----------



## seboke (May 19, 2008)

they came out extremely mild.  Was worried the peppers were so big they would drown out the taste of the filling - the mildness helped that a bit


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2008)

Those are some fat japs and the filling looked great!!! Summer is here "almost" and the fresh produce is just asking to be laid out in the smoker!! Nice find!


----------



## chargrilled (May 19, 2008)

They look awesome, I have never seen Japs that big!! You could stuff the crap outta em! That big would have required CGed to wrap em with bacon, "pork fat rules"!!

Nice lookin digs Bud!!


----------



## smoke_chef (May 19, 2008)

No cheese in those ABT's? Or is cheese just a given? I'm not knocking them or any thing if there isn't cheese.  But... wow... No cheese? That would be like hot wings and no ranch/blue cheese. Baseball without beer. Football without cheerleaders. Golf without cursing, throwing your clubs and high blood pressure. What gives Seboke?


----------



## seboke (May 19, 2008)

WOW!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Kicking me in the teeth!  I PROMISE I'll mix some cheese in EVERY stuffing concoction from this point on!  The sausage ones had cheese


----------



## smoke_chef (May 19, 2008)

Ah now... Seboke... Maybe it came across harsher than I meant it to. Sure wouldn't want to kick you in the teeth. Heck... I like you to much for that. To each is own. Some people are with cheese, some people are without. No worries. Shoot... I bet with all them other tasty ingredients, you don't need cheese. I've never made ABT's with so much stuff. Maybe I should try it your way. I got some I'm about to put in the smoker right now. They are way simpler though. Maybe that's why I think I got to have cheese. Mine just get philadelphia cream cheese, brown sugar, and something else... ummm.. oh yeah... sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## bertjo44 (May 19, 2008)

They all had cream cheese though. Anyway, if you were here I'd have to smack you. That is really cruel posting those for someone who is stuck at work to see. Maybe I can sneak out early and run by the store.


----------



## daboys (May 19, 2008)

Those japs are huge! Never seen them that big before. Bet they were very tasty.


----------



## seboke (May 19, 2008)

No way man! I was laughing while you were bashing! Actually, thinking about it, I dunno why I DIDN'T put some yeller cheese of some kind in 'em. Guess I thought with holes that big, I could fill em up with loads of other stuff...  But the sausage ones did get yeller cheese!


----------



## ron50 (May 20, 2008)

Nice looking jalapenos, fillings are awesome.


----------

